# vacuum delivery



## lbarbar (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello ...

i need your help to assign an ICD-10 code for a mother that is came with labor and had vacuum delivery?can we use O80??

if not what code should i use?
i found this code:
O66.5 Attempted application of vacuum extractor and forceps
Attempted application of vacuum or forceps, with subsequent delivery by forceps or cesarean delivery

but in the case i am coding they didn't use forceps they did episiotomy

how should i code this


----------



## lbarbar (Apr 12, 2016)

can anyone help please?


----------



## tracylc10 (Apr 12, 2016)

I believe that O80 is the only code you can use for this.  There currently is no code for a vacuum assisted vaginal delivery.


----------

